# $4000 saved for an custom erg but...



## Exiterrr (Aug 10, 2014)

Should I go with custom or high end line. Recommendations?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 10, 2014)

Both. Go Carvin.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 10, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Both. Go Carvin.



Personally I think you could do better for $4000. Carvin make wicked guitars though, I just think the real bang for your buck is in their $1200 - 2500 range. Though, you could get two Carvins...


----------



## Noxon (Aug 10, 2014)

Two Carvins at once would _almost_ be too much too handle at once. Almost.


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 10, 2014)

RAN


----------



## Promit (Aug 10, 2014)

IMO a custom is really about just that - getting something that is customized. If you can find what you want in a high end production guitar, then there's no reason to believe that a custom will be somehow better. These things have gotten way overhyped lately. Buy a custom if you want something that you can't find in production high end. 

That said, there are so many big custom shops now. I feel like the high end market ($2000+) is actually starting to give way to customs. I don't know how many really high quality ERGs even exist in production form...


----------



## 7stg (Aug 10, 2014)

It really depends on what you want. Carvin is nice, top quality, you get to choose some options, and with a 6-8 week turnaround. If you want something you can't get from them or an off the shelf model, and don't mind waiting a year or more then go full custom.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 10, 2014)

Exiterrr said:


> Should I go with custom or high end line. Recommendations?



With $ 4000 your guitar should also make both coffee and cookies


----------



## frahmans (Aug 10, 2014)

4000 can get you custom from WELL-KNOWN and reputable custom shops. There is considerations of:

1. time - can you wait anywhere from 2 months to 2 years
2. Wood - do you want something that is not standard wood
3. Design - do you want design aspects very specific and not offered on mass
4. Uniquen - do you want something unique

How answer them will affect decision making process. 
1. If you can't handle waiting times then get a high end production line guitar.
2. If you don't want crazy wood choices then get a high end production line guitar.
3. If you want a standard design then get a high end production line guitar.

When you have a preference for something non standard (fanned frets) then fthat's when you ind a good custom shop or luthier.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 10, 2014)

In my opinion getting a custom guitar is worth it, but only if you know what you want and you want a high-end version of it. If you know what wood combos you like, you know what tuning(s) you want to use it in, you know what scale lengths work for you, you know what radius you like etc. and you want it all in a high-end package then that's the way to go. If you're unsure of what you want but you still want a custom, try a few guitars with different specs (or the actual model you're thinking about) and then decide.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 10, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> Personally I think you could do better for $4000. Carvin make wicked guitars though, I just think the real bang for your buck is in their $1200 - 2500 range. Though, you could get two Carvins...



Or he could just get one and save major cash for other stuff .





True custom-y stuff just takes so long to recieve in most cases, but if one is willing to wait 2yrs+ then it might end up being worth it. In that case stick with a major brand/shop IMO.

edit; inB4 "there is this Bernie guy out there in Cali-fornya"


----------



## Exiterrr (Aug 10, 2014)

The wait is not a problem. I feel like it is worth it to finally get something I can call my own.
Now with that said, there are a ton of custom shops that are good and a lot of hacks. I've been doing a ton of research but I'm just not sure who i can trust. I know exactly what I want as far as scale length, wood, bridge, etc and even the hacks I know of offer everything I would want. PLEASE HELP GUYS!


----------



## Speedos (Aug 10, 2014)

custom:
RAN = beautiful natural guitars , great quality 
daemoness = beautiful "artistic" guitars ( they will draw anything you want on it and their inlays are insane ), great quality
i am not going to put mayones here since they are way too expensive, tho great quality as well 
there are also other great custom luthiers around but i don't know that much about them so i'd rather keep silent
also strandberg and skervesen guitars are awesome!

https://www.facebook.com/RanGuitars
https://www.facebook.com/daemonessguitars
https://www.facebook.com/strandbergGuitarworks
https://www.facebook.com/skervesenguitars

take a look at what they make here , you can definitely see the different styles they have in making guitars , pick what you like more.
I for one fell in love with RAN, soon they will start building my custom 8 string crusher 30" . Been waiting for about 9-10 months. walnut body, 5p ovangkol neck, macassar ebony fretboard , bkp warpigs , ss frets. Can't wait!


----------



## Eliguy666 (Aug 10, 2014)

In your range, for ERGs, there's quite a few good options.
Blackwater: quality work, fair pricing, but a good deal of wait time from what I've heard.
Waghorn: Super high quality work, very open-minded design-wise. Mentor of Dylan from Daemoness.
Oakland Axe Factory/XEN: If you're looking for something super modern, these guys are great. Both can be pretty busy, though.
TK Instruments: Specialize in multiscale single-cut ERGs, often semi-hollow.
Peters Instruments: Retro style ERGs? Kind of hard to explain. Nice looking stuff.
I'm also an apprentice at Elysian Guitars, and we could probably get you what you want.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 10, 2014)

There seems to always be a high end custom guitar available on the used market. Why not get the best of both worlds and find a new condition used high end custom thats for sale? Id do that over a production line guitar, providing the specs I wanted were available and the condition was like new.

If your down for the 2 year wait of ordering a custom then you didn't really need to save $4000 quite yet, unless you plan to pay off the entire build up front or just keep the money saved for 2 more years when its done. $4000 puts you into the lower-mid end of the high end custom territory. You could just do Mayones and have it in 6 months. ESP is the only other high end well established company who's wait is under 2 years that Ive heard of. Everything else thats in the $4000 quality price point is gonna be more than 2 years of waiting, but it does open up many possibilities for options.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 10, 2014)

Id go mayones or jackson custom


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 10, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> There seems to always be a high end custom guitar available on the used market. Why not get the best of both worlds and find a new condition used high end custom thats for sale?



^^ Exactly what i was gonna say..Best option there is some very nice customs that pop up


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Aug 10, 2014)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned Skervesen... that's where I'd throw my money if I could save 4k.

You can get some real pretty lookin wood for $4000, especially if you're willing to wait.

Edit: Perhaps I'd save $2100 and buy this thing right now






...its in stock http://www.carvinguitars.com/guitars-in-stock/124274


----------



## frahmans (Aug 10, 2014)

Exiterrr said:


> The wait is not a problem. I feel like it is worth it to finally get something I can call my own.
> Now with that said, there are a ton of custom shops that are good and a lot of hacks. I've been doing a ton of research but I'm just not sure who i can trust. I know exactly what I want as far as scale length, wood, bridge, etc and even the hacks I know of offer everything I would want. PLEASE HELP GUYS!



Skim the dealers and group buys section of the site, the luthiers section, along with some of ngd for 8 strings

You will get a list of those that are good and deliver and not. Names were mentioned as above. Me, if I could have 4k saved, I'd go skervessen or Mayones because I had a chance to try whilst in Poland on a trip.


----------



## Forkface (Aug 10, 2014)

i say skervy. But! ive never played one so yeah


----------



## vondano (Aug 10, 2014)

carvin with a nice top and a pickups upgrade... or a Boden?


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 10, 2014)

With the right cash, you can probably get a LEGITIMATE CUSTOM from carvin, IE they will sometimes use woods that are sent in if it meets qualifications. so, lets say you want things they dont offer, rosewood neck, pale moon ebony board, and redwood top. For the right bit of coin (which you seem to have) im PRETTY sure that you could get that, and it be built by carvin which is a high quality custom as far as build quality goes. Ive seen people send in custom black limba to be used as a body, long before they had it as an option.

and heres someone who has a rosewood neck on a carvin

http://www.carvinbbs.com/viewtopic.php?t=33460

also im surprised no one has mentioned astral strandberg yet


----------



## Caelumamittendum (Aug 10, 2014)

Never played one, but if I had that kind of money saved away, I think I'd go Skervesen.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 10, 2014)

If I had to go custom it would be in this order

1 - Daemoness or Ormsby
2 - Ran or Skerveseen
3 - Rusti


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 10, 2014)

Exiterrr said:


> The wait is not a problem. I feel like it is worth it to finally get something I can call my own.
> Now with that said, there are a ton of custom shops that are good and a lot of hacks. I've been doing a ton of research *but I'm just not sure who i can trust.* I know exactly what I want as far as scale length, wood, bridge, etc and even the hacks I know of offer everything I would want. PLEASE HELP GUYS!



What it comes down to at the end of the day, is that you really can't trust any really small builders. Not counting hacks who are making garbage, even small, very reputable builders like Ormsby or Daemoness, they're still one-man-bands and if something happens to them, the production grinds to a halt. If you're dealing with a bigger company (mayones, carvin, etc) its a big operation and if someone gets sick/injured/dies, its business as usual for the most part. 

Just that extra bit of risk when dealing with a small company, and if you're not willing to take that risk you're best off sticking to a big company custom, semi-custom or production guitar. Don't think it can't happen to you, we've seen it happen to countless builders on this forum. 

I also agree with *Promit*, unless you need something that isn't available from a high end production guitar, theres not much point in going custom. Its not going to be magically a better guitar than a high end production, and it comes with alot of extra risk and a much lower resale value.


----------



## Thaeon (Aug 10, 2014)

There's always Oni too. Dan builds incredible guitars. It can take a long time to get it. But his work is quality. Ask Oniduder or TMM. They've both got some YouTube vids playing them.


----------



## Mike (Aug 10, 2014)

If I had 4k, I'm pretty sure I'd go with a Mayones. I've only had the pleasure of playing one, but it felt so solid and just perfect in my hands. I looked it over and over again, but could not find one thing to my dissatisfaction. For me that's kind of hard to say because I'm very picky to say the least.


----------



## jerm (Aug 10, 2014)

do you have an amp?

with that money I'd get a spec'ed out Carvin and an Axe FX 2 XL


----------



## ncfiala (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd go Skervesen or get two Carvins. Personally, I would go Carvin. I've seen so many custom horror stories on here that I don't really trust any place but Carvin any more.


----------



## TremontiFan16 (Aug 10, 2014)

2 carvins.
One dc800 completely specced to your preferences and...  a custom carvin 6 would be my plan if I had 4000$.


----------



## NickS (Aug 10, 2014)

I would say Carvin for the safe bet and the short wait time. Or Mayones if you're willing to wait and pay a LOT more.


----------



## Mike (Aug 10, 2014)

Mayones doesn't necessarily have to be Made to Order. There are some retailers who have models in stock.


----------



## narad (Aug 10, 2014)

The Mayones I played was head and shoulders better than any Carvin I've tried. If you live in the US, don't want anything too fancy, and want to skimp on some cash, Carvin is a good option. But not mine!

Seriously though, not sure why you would have all this cash saved up and no strong opinion on what to do with it. It's never production vs. custom in my mind, it's just, what guitar do I want right now? What would complement what I'm playing right now?


----------



## Halowords (Aug 10, 2014)

It may matter (well, it does) what you mean by ERG. If you mean multiscale, that (currently) counts Carvin out. If you want headless, that changes things. How many strings? What scale? Single-cut, double-cut, solid, semi-hollow, etc.? Wood choices? If you're not really sure, those are the sorts of questions to figure out before going the full-blown ~$4k custom shop guitar.

I can appreciate the Carvin love. However, if I want an 8-, 9-, or 10-string headless multiscale done in a single-cut semi-hollow setup (which, actually, I eventually do), that crosses out a lot of choices. If I want that, I am probably paying more than $4k. If not, most of my options are single-scale SuperStrats, mostly 7 or 8 string options. In which case, Agile and Carvin are the two most recommended choices. Beyond that, you have your RAN, Skeverson, Strandberg, Mayones, XEN, TK Instruments look good, Oakland Axe Factory, Claas looks interesting, etc.

Then, you could check out some full-blown custom shop options. Myka and Artinger are more than your budget (depending on options, I suppose), but their products look amazing and the feedback on them is out of this world. But if you're going for a 100% custom, you might as well build your "dream guitar," if you will. For a smaller, "boutique" option, you've got several less expensive options, although again, even with Myka and Artinger and the upper-echelon builders, a lot depends on how exotic you want in features, wood choices, etc., etc.

-Cheers


----------



## shawnperolis (Aug 10, 2014)

Pick up an Ibanez J Custom? 

... I really just want to see more NGDs with J Customs. How selfish of me!


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Aug 10, 2014)

I think with 4k you can get from jackson pretty much whatever you want and their custom shop is top notch or ..... you can get a carvin and an axe fxII (if you dont pass 2k) or you can get a skervesen (really gasing them lately)OR you can get a Mayones.........You see the thing is there are so many choices and with that kind of money you can get one hell of a guitar but you have to decide if you want something that is unique or not ..... like exotic woods/tops/fingerboards/wierd body shapes/inlays/pick ups etc etc. If you are not looking any of the above then i would suggest get a high end guitar like a music man/jackson/ibanez/prs etc . Best of luck !!!


----------



## Explorer (Aug 10, 2014)

I know you're not a beginner to guitar, but have you ever played an ERG?

I guess I'm wondering what you are using for your baseline in terms of what you want customized, something not available together in the stock items you've tried. 

To me, $4000 is a big chunk, so if I'd never played an ERG for some serious time, I'd probably get something standard to begin, and then start chewing on what I liked and what I would change, rather than jumping into full custom mode. 

This also has the advantage of letting you continue to play and expand your ERG skills while you're thinking over the custom, giving you even more perspective on how your design can better match your playing requirements. 

Agiles start new at $400, and you can find ERGs used in the classifieds as well. 

(Although if I were in your position, I'd probably go Carvin and an AxeFX.)

Just some thoughts. Whatever you choose to do, good luck!


----------



## Mike (Aug 10, 2014)

The other advantage to getting something high end production compared to full blown custom is the ability to return or exchange it if you don't like it. If you commission a luthier to make something and you don't like it, too bad, you're stuck with it. At least something production purchased from an authorized retailer can be returned within their return policy if you don't like it. Luckily this also includes Carvin which is almost unheard of for any other custom/semi-custom builder.


----------



## Alex6534 (Aug 10, 2014)

This is my debate...a friend of mine is selling a mayones setius gtm 7 with ebony board/few other extras for £930...just as I was considering a Regius


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Aug 10, 2014)

Mike said:


> ...can be returned within their return policy if you don't like it. Luckily this also includes Carvin which is almost unheard of for any other custom/semi-custom builder.



I would also like to add that Agile has cheap (if not, the cheapest) semi-customs, decent turnaround time, and a return policy par excellence.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Aug 10, 2014)

Exiterrr said:


> Should I go with custom or high end line. Recommendations?



Make a list of the features that you want and then come back a day or two later and separate that list into two categories which are 
1) features that I like and 
2) features that I absolutely cannot live without

That list will help you find the perfect manufacturer and model. 

Keep in mind that $4000 isn't automatically going to get you a better guitar than $1000 will in terms of quality. It will simply allow you to get things on your guitar that you can't have on the $1000 guitar. 

If you go the custom route I'd suggest Egan Custom Guitars or Equilbrium just based on how much I want one and that I don't think I've ever heard of any deals gone wrong with them.


----------



## NickS (Aug 10, 2014)

Mike said:


> Mayones doesn't necessarily have to be Made to Order. There are some retailers who have models in stock.



I know you can find some in stock, but I was assuming the OP would go with a custom order. Come to think of it, it doesn't seem like I've seen too many Mayones NGD's on here lately, so I'm drawing a blank on their wait time. How long does a Mayones build usually take?


----------



## Mike (Aug 10, 2014)

NickS said:


> I know you can find some in stock, but I was assuming the OP would go with a custom order. Come to think of it, it doesn't seem like I've seen too many Mayones NGD's on here lately, so I'm drawing a blank on their wait time. How long does a Mayones build usually take?



The Axe Palace site says current estimated build time is 4-6 months. How current that actually is, I can't say.


----------



## NickS (Aug 10, 2014)

That's not too bad, if it's still accurate. I don't think I could handle a 2+ year wait for something like a Jackson CS. Especially after being addicted to Carvin.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 10, 2014)

Exiterrr said:


> The wait is not a problem. I feel like it is worth it to finally get something I can call my own.
> Now with that said, there are a ton of custom shops that are good and a lot of hacks. I've been doing a ton of research but I'm just not sure who i can trust. I know exactly what I want as far as scale length, wood, bridge, etc and even the hacks I know of offer everything I would want. PLEASE HELP GUYS!


 
If the wait isn't a problem then look into Daemoness.
Dylan keeps pushing the boundaries like no one else
on custom Metal guitars.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Aug 10, 2014)

IbanezDaemon said:


> If the wait isn't a problem then look into Daemoness.
> Dylan keeps pushing the boundaries like no one else
> on custom Metal guitars.



Dylan's inlay and finishing ingenuity is incredible, but there are a few things he's quite reserved about mechanically. Don't know if this has changed, but he's stated that he doesn't want to do straight scale eights, and doesn't want to do scales much over 27.5". This might be a negative if the scale the OP decided on is over 27.5", or if he's using 8 strings or more.
If the wait's not an issue and he can do what you want, though, Daemoness is a great option.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 10, 2014)

How often do your tastes change? Do you constantly want the same specs over and over again? 

I think I would ask myself these kinds of questions if I were thinking about breaking the bank for a custom. 

Personally, I find that im never happy with minor things on my current instruments at times, but don't know what id do to change my spec preference. 

I simply haven't tried everything available to know exactly what I want in a custom. If you find yourself saying the same then I suggest not going custom.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 10, 2014)

Tom Drinkwater's post reminded me how much I like juice. so I just poured some OJ.

It also reminded me of that Oakland Axe Factory stuff.







Are they still active?


----------



## petervindel (Aug 11, 2014)

If I had that kind of cash I would go with Daemoness, no doubt. 
They can make just about anything you want, and I've never heard anything but great things about their builds.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Explorer said:


> Tom Drinkwater's post reminded me how much I like juice. so I just poured some OJ.
> 
> It also reminded me of that Oakland Axe Factory stuff.
> 
> ...



I still build but I'm not doing customs anymore. I'm working with an OEM on a new model. 

That actually brings up a good point though, with $4000 in your pocket you could develop a model with an OEM and do a small run and end up with a return on the investment and a guitar. I can walk you through the process if you're interested.


----------



## frahmans (Aug 11, 2014)

Tom, I shall PM for details. But to clarify, is the statement "with $4000 in your pocket you could develop a model with an OEM and do a small run and end up with a return on the investment and a guitar. " something like a Rob Chapman ML run?


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Aug 11, 2014)

frahmans said:


> Tom, I shall PM for details. But to clarify, is the statement "with $4000 in your pocket you could develop a model with an OEM and do a small run and end up with a return on the investment and a guitar. " something like a Rob Chapman ML run?


 
That would be up to the OP but that would be a possibility.


----------



## Exiterrr (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys. Not sure what I'm going to do just yet. I don't want to get stuck with a guitar that's not my dream guitar, but I will keep you guys updated when I pull the trigger.


----------



## Exiterrr (Aug 12, 2014)

Tom Drinkwater said:


> That would be up to the OP but that would be a possibility.



Hey Tom can you break this down to me and explain the process a little more? I am lost on your suggestion.


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 12, 2014)

Keep in mind that there are no perfect guitars. Sometimes, in order to obtain one desirable characteristic you'll have to compromise on other areas of the guitar. I'm not suggesting you should not have high expectations, you should, but the idea of a "dream guitar" disappears once its turned into a reality, where everything has flaws. Fortunately, guitar buying is still fun!


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Aug 12, 2014)

Exiterrr said:


> Hey Tom can you break this down to me and explain the process a little more? I am lost on your suggestion.


 

1) Design a guitar and get that design on paper, CAD or Illustrator.
2) Contact a manufacturer that has an OEM service, I use Fast Guitars.
3) Pay a one time design fee of +/- $750 depending on the design.
4) Receive the unfinished body and neck from the OEM.
5) Either sand and finish them yourself or hire someone to do it.
6) Have a tech assemble, wire and set up the guitar.

It may sound daunting but to be honest the whole process is quite painless. I can walk you through the whole thing including the neck finishing in real time on Skype. If you want a really cool finish for the body I recommend www.guitarpaintguys.com in Iowa. They are back logged about 12 weeks right now but the finishes are great. 

If you design something with enough appeal you can organize a run to pay for the whole process and you end up with a free guitar and a side business. I do recommend getting a business license if you decide to make an actual business out of it but if you only plan on having a few guitars made I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## logicbdj (Aug 12, 2014)

I never tried many of the companies listed, but I would be curious to know how much better they could be vs. a Carvin at half the price. You then could take the extra cash and get an Axe FX II.


----------



## celticelk (Aug 12, 2014)

logicbdj said:


> I never tried many of the companies listed, but I would be curious to know how much better they could be vs. a Carvin at half the price. You then could take the extra cash and get an Axe FX II.



Assuming, of course, that Carvin will build the thing that you want. If you want, for example, a 22-fret 7-string with a 25" or 24.75" scale, you're out of luck with Carvin. The set of available Carvin options is relatively limited measured against what you can do with a full-custom builder, though of course it's much broader than what you can get as stock instruments from major manufacturers.


----------



## redlol (Aug 12, 2014)

Personally I'd go with a 25.5-27" Skervesen Swan Multiscale 8 string, with a piezo bridge and midi input built into it.


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 12, 2014)

Kinda hard to make any meaningful recommendations without any idea of the specs you're looking for, or the tuning you intend to use (which should factor into your choice of scale length). I'm a Jackson nut, so that'd be my blind recommendation. My dream ERG is an 8-string Soloist with Floyd or Kahler, about 28". Though if Schecter made a [Diamond Series] Banshee 8 with Floyd or Kahler, I'd be perfectly content.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Aug 16, 2014)

Have you tried Halo's custom guitar configure tool? It looks awesome. When I dial in my different combos of stuff I can see clearly how it comes out without drawing it a million times. Its on their website under custom guitar just be patient with it and it does some amazing stuff. I used it to spec out the color scheme for ERG that I am building. The only puns I ran into were not being able to manually change the color of the HALO logo to desired. But this and other faults are easily bypassed because they have stated they will do what you are asking for even though the tool won't incorporate it. But it does fanned frets 27 super jumbo etc. Have fun and look at the configurations you can manipulate, no pressure to buy just take your time and have fun. Also who else has a program like this that is better maybe?


----------



## Oceandrinksboat (Aug 16, 2014)

Yo Either Ran Guitars or Halo

Ran Guitars quote form

Custom Guitars


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Aug 16, 2014)

Tom Drinkwater said:


> 1) Design a guitar and get that design on paper, CAD or Illustrator.
> 2) Contact a manufacturer that has an OEM service, I use Fast Guitars.
> 3) Pay a one time design fee of +/- $750 depending on the design.
> 4) Receive the unfinished body and neck from the OEM.
> ...



So who's getting to work on designing the 8 string Explorer then?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 17, 2014)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> So who's getting to work on designing the 8 string Explorer then?


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...a-custom-8-string-build-progress-gallery.html


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Aug 17, 2014)

I've seen that and drooled over it at length - it looks amazing! Sadly it is probably well outside of my price range. 

There was also a multiscale Explorer-ish 8 string NGD here a while back. That thing was glorious too.

I was only half serious with that question - but 8 string Explorers seem to be a bit of a wishlist item for quite a few people on this forum.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 17, 2014)

Gibson making more production explorers is high up on the world of wish lists


----------



## Exiterrr (Aug 23, 2014)

Ok guys, thanks for all the suggestions. Im gonna have to really sleep on it for a few nights, but I've narrowed down some options. SKERVESEN, Carvin, or RAN and whatever I have leftover I might invest in an Axefx, if i find it absolutely necessary. Ill let you guys know when i make the final call! 

Im Really back and forth between Multi-scale or not. I will be tuning to EAEADGBE, EBEADGBE, F#AEADGBE, and Standard Tuning. Will switching to these tunings on the same guitar knock things out of wack everytime I move the tunings around or should I be fine?


----------



## frahmans (Aug 23, 2014)

Tuning should not be a problem. To mitigate, maybe get a good set of locking tuners. And go multi scale. I been playing with my new multi scale and my wrist just feels better.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Aug 23, 2014)

Multiscale would be preferable, but the Carvin 28" scale can handle drop E well enough. It will be a bit short for the low E and a bit long for the high E, but both should be fine if you're alright with lower tension (17-19 lbs area).

If you do go multiscale, though, I'd recommend around 30-32 on the lowest string if you have the hands for it. Inharmonicity is a much bigger deal on low strings than high strings, and according to Bostjan's inharmonicity page, you can only get up to about 21.5 lbs tension on a 30" scale F#1 before losing a lot of harmonic content.


----------



## Exiterrr (Aug 23, 2014)

Multi-scale is what I really want. 32 sounds scary considering my diagnosed carpel tunnel. Carvin is out if thats the case though. I really need to play some different Multis to see what would be comfortable. Any good stores to check out in LA? I will be there in a few weeks and I would like to do some hunting.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Aug 23, 2014)

32 is definitely not a necessity, I'd say that 30 would suit you fine. Just be sure to get some clear pickups for the guitar.

Don't know specifically about LA, but I'd recommend visiting Guitar Centers in the area to try basses, see if long scales are comfortable with your hands. Just fretting one string, since the string spacing is totally different than a guitar. If they've got Bass VIs, even better, because they're guitars other than strings and scale (usually 30", and at E1 tuning).

Multiscale stuff is pretty much impossible to find, unfortunately. I can't help you there.


----------



## Halowords (Aug 23, 2014)

Exiterrr said:


> Ok guys, thanks for all the suggestions. Im gonna have to really sleep on it for a few nights, but I've narrowed down some options. SKERVESEN, Carvin, or RAN and whatever I have leftover I might invest in an Axefx, if i find it absolutely necessary.



If you're not certain, why not just pick up something used or something cheaper (Agile comes to mind) that you can sell for little-to-no loss (or keep as a backup or something different) once you've played it and figured out what you actually want in a custom guitar? It sounds like you want to try a multiscale. I would just try to get one to play first before narrowing it down to different companies when you are unsure what you want. I know that's sometimes easier said than done, but depending which way you go, you could be looking at radically different guitars even between the three companies you mentioned, and if your opinion is not really set yet based on any real life experience, and you are not sure (which, by your own admission, you are not), you may get an awesome custom guitar that is nothing like what you eventually settle on for specs.



Eliguy666 said:


> 32 is definitely not a necessity, I'd say that 30 would suit you fine. Just be sure to get some clear pickups for the guitar.



What guitars are available that come in 32", outside of full customs? Just curious, most seem to stop at 30" unless going to a full-blown bass.

-Cheers


----------



## Eliguy666 (Aug 23, 2014)

Nothing production does, but it's ideal for the 8-string range tuning. Not many people use it standard because it's harsh on higher strings without a fan.


----------



## frahmans (Aug 23, 2014)

Exiterrr said:


> Ok guys, thanks for all the suggestions. Im gonna have to really sleep on it for a few nights, but I've narrowed down some options. SKERVESEN, Carvin, or RAN and whatever I have leftover I might invest in an Axefx, if i find it absolutely necessary. Ill let you guys know when i make the final call!
> 
> Im Really back and forth between Multi-scale or not. I will be tuning to EAEADGBE, EBEADGBE, F#AEADGBE, and Standard Tuning. Will switching to these tunings on the same guitar knock things out of wack everytime I move the tunings around or should I be fine?



If you are going full custom with any of the above, other than being focused on wood specs, I suggest also concentrating on a neck profile that suits your play style. Full custom should allow you a right to also make any profile you desire.

It's good to say "I like fender modern c- shaped necks or Ibanez wizard neck" on 6. It may or may not translate well to erg depending how consciously or subconsciously your hand grips and moves.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 23, 2014)

Dang, after Tom's suggestion about Fast Guitars I want to organize a run of a Jason Becker numbers style guitar in 7 or 8 strings. I gotta see if they'll do inlays...


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Aug 24, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Dang, after Tom's suggestion about Fast Guitars I want to organize a run of a Jason Becker numbers style guitar in 7 or 8 strings. I gotta see if they'll do inlays...



They do inlays.


----------



## Altar (Aug 24, 2014)

Dell'Isola?

Friend of mine has one, they are fully custom and run a little under 4 grand.


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 24, 2014)

$4K can also get you into something from Matt Artinger or David Myka...good luck with your search 

Artinger Custom Guitars - Welcome

Myka Guitars - Handcrafted Custom Guitars - Home, Seattle guitars, custom guitars, custom electric guitars, custom archtop guitars, custom acoustic guitars, custom semihollow guitars, custom hollowbody guitars, custom luthier, custom lutherie, luthie

Shad


----------



## 7stg (Aug 24, 2014)

I would go in on/ start a group buy on a long multi-scale 8 or 9 string, say a 30-33 multi-scale. If there is enough interest.


----------



## Halowords (Aug 24, 2014)

7stg said:


> I would go in on/ start a group buy on a long multi-scale 8 or 9 string, say a 30-33 multi-scale. If there is enough interest.



Go on...

-Cheers


----------



## 7stg (Aug 24, 2014)

Here is how I would spec it -
Ash body 
super strat- nice large lower cutout with shaping at back and front, tummy cut and forearm cut. upper horn to about the 12 fret for balance.
Neck through
Clear satin finish
Scale length 8 string 30 - 33 9 string 30 - 33.375
5-7 piece maple neck with a volute
Neck thickness - around 20mm D/U shape, I would go thicker and some would want thinner.
Ebony board
Fretboard radius around 14" - 16"
Jascar 55090 stainless frets x-jumbo height but a bit narrower.
side dots and offset dots.
24 frets, could do more.
Dual truss rod
neck reinforcements - Titanium, Graphite, Carbon ?
Single saddle bridge set very far back in the body a la m80m
High ratio locking tuners - the new carvin tuners would work, good quality and 19:1 ratio. Could use Hipshot bass tuning machines for the 8th and 9th string, It will take fat strings and has a 27:1 ratio.
4-4 or 4-5 headstock
H-H config with slanted pickups - Blackwater Neo Moderns? Bare knuckle?
3 way switch
Pots with push/pull- PDB183-GTR01-504A2 Bourns | Mouser
copper shielded cavity


----------



## Eliguy666 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd say that it would be good to get Blackwater Neo Moderns for that run, because they cater well to extended range, are about half BKP price, and do multiscale where Bareknuckle is reluctant. Might also be a good idea to use Jescar 58118 frets, or even Allpart's huge jumbo frets (Jumbo Fret Wire | Allparts.com).

Only finish would be clear-coat, of course. Cheap, minimalist styling, and maple and ash look cool together too.


----------



## 7stg (Aug 24, 2014)

Eliguy666 said:


> I'd say that it would be good to get Blackwater Neo Moderns for that run, because they cater well to extended range, are about half BKP price, and do multiscale where Bareknuckle is reluctant. Might also be a good idea to use Jescar 58118 frets, or even Allpart's huge jumbo frets (Jumbo Fret Wire | Allparts.com).
> 
> Only finish would be clear-coat, of course. Cheap, minimalist styling, and maple and ash look cool together too.



Blackwater Neo Modern pickups would be fine 

I would like to stick with the Jescar 55090 frets unless I get overruled. Here is a Fretwire chart with a list of fret sizes. I like that the 55090's are very tall but not as wide, they play very well especially in the upper frets. I have them on both of my Carvins. They match the Dunlop 6105 but are available in stainless.

If this gets enough interest I should move it to its own thread so i don't thread jack any more than I have..


----------



## Halowords (Aug 24, 2014)

7stg said:


> If this gets enough interest I should move it to its own thread so i don't thread jack any more than I have..



Unless the OP wants to jump on board.

Headless might be a nice option to consider. I'm also a bit of a Vintage Vibe Guitars pickup fanboy, but could always test out whichever was an option and swap out later if I felt the need. I am at least casually interested at this point.

-Cheers


----------



## 7stg (Aug 24, 2014)

Here is the official long multi-scale group buy thread. Lets see where it goes. Hope something good comes from it.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...-9-8-string-group-buy-feeler.html#post4142611


----------

